# Honda K20 or Duratec 2.3 swap for 92' GTI shell



## His Dudeness (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok so im sure the purists will hate on the thought of putting something other than a VW or Audi motor into a VW or Audi but I figured I would throw the idea out there anyway. I currently have a 92' GTI shell and ive been toying with the idea of swapping in either a K20 out of an RSX Type-S or building up a 2.0l or 2.3l Duratec motor with some Cosworth bits. My main reason for even thinking of swapping in one of these motors is the reliability, abundance of parts, more aftermarket support, more reliable hp potential, etc. I just wanted to see what some of you guys think about a swap like this. The car is gonna be my daily driver and weekend autocrosser.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

I hate the idea of putting a Honda motor in anything because I hate gutless Honda motors  (based entirely on having driven a Civica Type-R which was rubbish)

A 2.3 Duratec would be interesting though :thumbup:

Obviously everything is going to be custom, so not much to say in terms of actually fitting it. I guess I'd start at measuring the width of the Duratec drivetrain and where the CV flanges are and go from there.

Good luck :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

His Dudeness said:


> Ok so im sure the purists will hate on the thought of putting something other than a VW or Audi motor into a VW or Audi but I figured I would throw the idea out there anyway. I currently have a 92' GTI shell and ive been toying with the idea of swapping in either a K20 out of an RSX Type-S or building up a 2.0l or 2.3l Duratec motor with some Cosworth bits. My main reason for even thinking of swapping in one of these motors is the reliability, abundance of parts, more aftermarket support, more reliable hp potential, etc. I just wanted to see what some of you guys think about a swap like this. The car is gonna be my daily driver and weekend autocrosser.


2.0T Ecotec from a Cobalt SS would be even cooler. Bulletproof, 260hp stock, TONS of aftermarket support and the NHRA sport compact guys make 1000whp on stock blocks. Oh yeah you could also do just a plain 2.2L or 2.4L and add a turbo. Here in FL a low mileage used 2.2. or 2.4 Ecotec goes for $500- $700 at the salvage yard because they go in so many cars and they are all cracker boxes that total out easily.


----------



## His Dudeness (Apr 24, 2005)

A stock k20 puts down 200hp and around 150ftlbs of tq. Not to mention the high revving v-tec-ness haha. 

I drove my buddies focus and he has a 2.0l Duratec with some Cosworth upgrades and that thing is relatively quick in his heavier focus so im sure it would be quite a bit more so in the lighter GTI.

As far as the Ecotec I really wanna stay away from a turbo or any type of forced induction. Im looking for around 200-220 at the wheels with a NA setup. Ive been finding low miles Duratec 2.0 and 2.3 liter motors for around 500-600 bucks vs. the 3500+ for a k20 w/ trans. so I think the Duratec might be the way to go.

If I was just going for outright fast in a straight line I would just throw in a s/c or turbo vr6 and be done with it but id rather have something lighter, more nimble, and more responsive.

Im looking to have roughly 2500-3000 total into the motor and trans so im looking at whats going to be better bang for my bucks.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

His Dudeness said:


> A stock k20 puts down 200hp and around 150ftlbs of tq. Not to mention the high revving v-tec-ness haha.
> 
> I drove my buddies focus and he has a 2.0l Duratec with some Cosworth upgrades and that thing is relatively quick in his heavier focus so im sure it would be quite a bit more so in the lighter GTI.
> 
> ...


Well in stock form the 2.4 Ecotec is 175 175. And it's the approximately the same height, length and width as an ABA. I agree with you concerning light weight (Ecotec is aluminum block and heads.)


----------



## TDiPusher19t (Feb 19, 2007)

id go k series


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

if you want to stay NA then k20 it, anything else is retarded


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Ecotec all the way. The K is second on the list, because they're priced like they're made of gold and filled with raw petroleum.


----------



## His Dudeness (Apr 24, 2005)

If I go the K20 route I think I might build a K20/24 hybrid using a K24 block from an Odyssey or Accord or something and bolt on a K20 head. A lot of the Honda guys are running similar hybrid setups for time attack Civics, RSX's and such with quite a bit of success. I think in the end that would even be cheaper than buying a JDM Type-R K20 motor and trans.

Or I could build up a $450 dollar Duratec motor with Cosworth camshafts, Cosworth intake manifold, beefed up internals, etc. for the same or maybe even less money.


----------

